# different sport jet builders?



## Chad baker (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi I have had 4 different objs all on express boats.
I have been out of tournament fishing for about 5 yrs I've been chasing my labradors around the country running field trials. 
My son is 4 and we are ready for another boat.
I want one that I could go anywhere and fish a tournament but will ready just be a family fishing boat mainly.
I have rode in a river pro several yrs ago and really liked it.
I am looking at rock proof also.
What other manufacturers make awesome fishing boats with sport jets?
Chad


----------



## Chad baker (Nov 9, 2013)

I would look at other manufacters of two stage jets also.
I need large flipping deck. Speed min of 45mph.
All ideas open.
Thanks
Chad


----------



## reedjj (Nov 9, 2013)

SeaArk Predator, Thunderjet, Weldcraft, RMX, Phantom jetboats, SJX, Rockproof, Riverpro,Snyder


----------



## Chad baker (Nov 12, 2013)

Had a good ride yesterday in a rock proof. Really like the uhmw on the bottom. Does anyone have much knowledge of gator boats? 
Or does anyone know where a river pro is for sale?
Chad


----------



## Chad baker (Nov 15, 2013)

After making lots of calls and talking to lots of people I'm thinking river pro is going to get another order. There is not a perfect boat built yet but I think Kevin is closer than anyone else. I was hoping to get some more feedback from you guys. What are the pros and cons anyone sees in the river pros?
Chad


----------



## Scottinva (Nov 17, 2013)

It really depends on where you fish. If you fish in the east, I would not be without uhmw and I know Kevin put that on some, but don't know if it is an option for any boat now. Uhmw has saved my butt a few times when getting stuck. I have never been in a river rocket but most people that have them seem to love them. If I could get uhmw on a riverpro, that would be my choice.

Scott


----------

